# PVR 721 Discontinued!



## kingbiged (Nov 14, 2003)

I talked to Mark at Dish Depot, and he told me that there are only 30 units in stock at E* on the 721! Maybe this is a sign for what it to come on the charlie chat on the 8th????

Please let it be the 522 or 523 release!!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

721s production ended a long time ago. They have been just using up existing inventory. I reported this months ago and was trashed fo for it

Its sad the 721 was way overpriced hop they dont make the same mistake with the 523 or whatever replaces it.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Bob, no one likes the bearer of bad things , even if they are right.

I just got another 721 with a trade in for my 508 from Mark at Dishdepot.com. I figure the new 523 will not be that good for a long time ,and I wanted another dual tuner without a fee , so I snapped another one up before they are all out. It took them almost 2 years to get the 721 up to par with all the software updates and I really don't want to go through all that again with the 523.

I can't hook up to a phone line either with this new receiver so it would cost me more to have one then the 721. I went all cell phone and no land line so that fixes that. There is really nothing Dish can do ,if you have no land line, to enforce there phone connection rules.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

People lke to kill the messenger and evn say he is lyeing

Hey I didnt make the decision!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I know Bob, I was just posting the obvious. No one likes bad news and yes you were right.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sigh... the 721 looked extremely promising in it's short life, and had all the signs of looking like a DishPlayer replacement. Too bad things didn't work out.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Well the dvr fee is where they are going. So any dvrs that don't have a fee like the 721, 501/508 are discontinued.

If they would add the namebased recordings, season passes, etc as a software update with the option to pay the fee if you don't sub to AEP, then they could keep the older receivers current and on the same dvr fee structure as the newer receivers.

Current customers could then opt to pay the fee if they excepted the new software update or opt out and stay with out the newer Tivo like software. Right now there is absolutely no difference between the video on demand fee and the older receivers software. 

I ordered another 721 yesterday since there is still no fee and the 522 looks like a disaster right now. I talked to Mark at DishDepot.com and he only had about 40/ 721 receivers left in the warehouse so they wouldn't be discounting the price, but they do allow trade-ins. Mark said he wished he never had to do another 522 install ever again. They are having a lot of problems with this receiver. As usuall Dish didn't put this receiver out with all the software it needs to do what it's advertised to do. 

Someone ought to sue Dish for false advertising on all these promised features that we still don't have like the internet features and Dish Home on the 721.

Dishnetwork: home of software bugs and undelivered promises on features.


----------



## kingbiged (Nov 14, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Well the dvr fee is where they are going. So any dvrs that don't have a fee like the 721, 501/508 are discontinued.
> 
> If they would add the namebased recordings, season passes, etc as a software update with the option to pay the fee if you don't sub to AEP, then they could keep the older receivers current and on the same dvr fee structure as the newer receivers.
> 
> ...


How does the trade-in program work?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I have bin loyal to E* for years mostly because I have liked their programing packages, although now TC and TC+ seam to offer more for the money then AT100, however I still beleive AT50, AT150, AEP and the Value Paks have a lot of value for the money and only E* has the Superstion package and my locals. I also enjoy the product leaks that come out of E*, makes things interesting and E* always has great ideas like the 522/523. The part of E* that I hate and just makes me so mad is the fact that they are lousy at implementing these great ideas, after all the delays in getting the 522 into production, not only did they not get enough into production to supplie the pent up demand so they had to bring it out as a DHP only, it is now starting out as usual just like their past bright ideas, Buggy.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

kingbiged said:


> How does the trade-in program work?


 Well I start with an e-mail asking Mark at DishDepot.com if he is offering any for my receiver on the new receiver I am interested in.

Like right now on the website you can do trade-ins on the 811. He also offered me $100.00 for my 508 toward a 721 receiver. If you buy one over the website with a credit card they will send you the new receiver with a shipping label back to DishDepot's address for free. You just use the same box and repack it so it is good for shipping and tape it up and put the label on the outside and take it to the nearest UPS store . Drop it off with them and then when DishDepot gets the old receiver they will credit your credit card for the agreed amount and you will see it on your statement as a credit. Only if the receiver is off your account and free of all charges like pay per views.

I have done this several times and have replaced all my old receivers for newer ones. The best thing: NO TAX if you don't live in Florida. You can also call the number for sales on the website and talk to Mark on the phone and he can talk to you all about his trade-ins.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

With all due respect to mark at dish depot you should be able to get at least twice as much for your 508 by putting it on the classfied board here.


----------

